# Sick Rummy Nose Tetra



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

I've just noticed one of my Rummy's not swimming with the others and they always stay together.

Looking close I saw he was covered in white spots, so presumed It's 'White spot', immediately took him out and put him in a bucket with Meth Blue. I can't see anything now cause it turns everything blue. 
He wasn't like it yesterday as they were all swimming around normal looking great.

What I'm asking is will everything else in the tank be ok? 

And how long does it need to be in the Meth blue, it doesn't say on the leaflet.

Also, all my readings are normal and I do water changes every Friday and I have lots of plants. I just don't want you to think he's in poor water condition. All the Rummy's have bright red faces too.

Sorry can't take pic, cause the water is blue.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

hey there, whitespot or 'Ick' as its sometimes known is a naturally occuring parasite in all fish tanks. Whitespot will latch onto a fish generally when they become ill or stressed for some reason.

Have you recently introduced a new fish perhaps? 

Has the fish suffered an injury or has anyone else been showing signs of illness? 

Have the fish ingeneral been happy, or are they showing any fear behaviour (hiding etc)?

I personally would also treat the whole tank, one to reduce numbers of white spot parasites to a safer level, and two to prevent any other fish becoming ill.


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Hello, thank you for your response. 

I'm very worried as all my fish were very healthy and happy until today when I saw this. 

The last fish I added were my Molly's that was about 2 weeks ago and although they don't like each other they don't bother the rummy's. 

As I've said they all have their red faces so no signs of anything. I can't believe how quick this has happened. 

Not sure whether to add the meth blue to the tank. Will everything stay blue or will it disappear and will it affect my live plants?
Or should I get some special white spot treatment instead? 
I don't want anymore getting sick :sad:

Thanks again.


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

I would personally NOT use this product in the full fish tank, its an old method of clearing disease, and i feel there are better, less harsh options available.

Meth Blue can interfere with natural bacterial function in a tank and as a result can reset the 'cycle' in the tank - meaning you have to go back to the whole ammonia-nitrite thing. It can aso interfere with plant growth, and should not be used with a carbon filter.

Basicly - keep it to a hospital tank to dip you sick fish and use a different, more modern treatment for your actual tank.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

It might not be whitespot it could just be a fish "going home" they often develop all sort of white blobs and ruptures when they are on their way out.

Bear in mind that a sick or dying fish is picked off quickly in the wild and doesn't get to the stage your are now seeing.


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Ok, thank you both, I will go and get some treatment just in case for the tank and keep the rummy with the meth blue and hope he makes it :sad:


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Sadly he hasn't made it :sad:

Will it be ok to treat the the whole tank as a precaution? I think I am pretty sure he did have it but not 100% after what you said Graylord.

What I mean is it won't do any harm to treat for white spot will it? I wouldn't want to treat for that if it isn't but I want to make sure if it is that none of my other lovely fish get it.

Thanks.


----------



## marktheglass (Mar 24, 2012)

*White spot*

Definitly treat the tank with Protozin, I would do a partial water change asap then treat. You will have to kill the free swimming bacteria that will be present in the tank if it is white spot, wont harm fish and plants if it isn't so defo worth doing:2thumb:


----------



## marktheglass (Mar 24, 2012)

*Raise temp slightly*

Forgot to say, if you raise temp very slightly it will speed up the bacteria leaving the host fish.


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

marktheglass said:


> Forgot to say, if you raise temp very slightly it will speed up the bacteria leaving the host fish.


Ok, thanks very much, I'm off now to the pet shop to get some stuff!! : victory:


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Ok, partial water change done, White spot treatment in, hope they are all ok, they look ok but you never know :gasp:

4 days and treat again and hopefully that's it!

Thanks for all your comments and help.


----------

